# Cat Shows



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Just seeing who are showing their cats in the next couple of months as just filled in my entry for the manchester and district on the 2 may as well as doing c and l and the lancashire show so hoping to meet up with many new people


----------



## penelope (Jan 24, 2009)

where do we find out about cat shows. i would loe to come and see your cat in manchester.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

click the links to see what shows are on and where :smile5:


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Im doing my first show at the Semi Long Hair on the 28th of March!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Im doing my first show at the Semi Long Hair on the 28th of March!


its the 21st of march isnt it?

i'll also be there, and midland counties in may


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Am only aiming for a few shows this year...

Humberside in April
Lincoln in June (July?) 
Doncaster in October

and if lucky the Supreme in November


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> its the 21st of march isnt it?
> 
> i'll also be there, and midland counties in may


Yes it is 21st! lol

I keep getting the date wrong lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I really like the manchester and district show, its smack bang next to the trafford centre

Unfortunatly i will be missing it this year
I will be at the preston and blackpool at the end of march though


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Yes it is 21st! lol
> 
> I keep getting the date wrong lol


i did wonder if you were going to appear on the right day! lol


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am doing 3 shows just to see how my kitten does and probably do a couple after june when she will be classed as an adult


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> Im doing my first show at the Semi Long Hair on the 28th of March!


good luck Tinks at the SLH Show, maybe see you there.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Cheers Raggs I cant wait now lol!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

is Tinkerbell the kitten you will be showing?


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Indeed she is.


----------

